# SE Michigan Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
Wednesday June 15, 2011
5:00PM – 9:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only, and even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” The.Cost of tables is $5.00 per table. Open VINTAGE race is open 5PM till 9PM Cost for track time is $5.00. There will be an open race on the HO tub track, Any further questions call TSS Hobbies 734 487-8410

The feature in June is anything "AMT". So we will feature ANY Vintage AMT Cars. Kit,or Scratch built slot cars are welcome. "OF COURSE ANY VINTAGE SLOT CARS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME TO PLAY" :thumbsup: Come join us at the Southeastern Michigan Vintage Slot Cars on Yahoo groups http://groups.yahoo.com/group/semivintageslotcars/


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Dang! I'll actually be in that area on the 8th, the week prior.


----------

